# Fuente de alimentacion 12v



## NoTrE (May 25, 2007)

Hola queria hacerme una fuente de alimentacion para alimentar una etapa de potencia de coche lo cual consume a pleno rendimiento 120A puesto que yo no lo voi a poner a esa potencia tampoco esque busque una fuente de ese amperaje.En fin... lo que busco es una solusion para alimentar el amplificador... me vale que la tension este entre 12 y 14V y la intensidad pues entre unos 60A y 100A.


AYUDARME POR FAVOR!! gracias


----------



## rampa (May 25, 2007)

Amigo debes estar en un error un consumo de 120A??? serian algo asi como 3 baterias de coche eso es completamente ilogico.

Seguramente son 12A y ya es bastante.

Chequea bien los datos.

Suerte.


----------



## NoTrE (May 26, 2007)

el consumo si es de 120 Amperios.El amplificador da 1200 Watios RMS @ 2ohm.
Donde puedo mandar que me agan un transformadorr. GRACIAS


----------



## NoTrE (May 26, 2007)

España (sevilla) sabriais el precio aproximado de el transformador ese?


----------



## rampa (May 26, 2007)

Amigos... este amplificador es de coche.

Y lo que el busca es una fuente de 1200W 12v 120A !!!!! para el choche.

De semejante projecto tal vez sepa Luciperro.

Suerte.

Notre podrias poner la marca y modelo del amplificador?

Gracias.


----------



## NoTrE (May 27, 2007)

AYUDA!!!!  El amplificador es un Audio System F2 500


GRACIAS


----------



## rampa (May 27, 2007)

Amigo... a todo esto porque no la conectas a una bateria de coche?
Con respecto al consumo ese amplificador consume maximo 90A en 14v.

Tambien deberias probar con una fuente de PC generalmente utilizadas en Overclock que rondan los 1200W seguramente te sale mas barato que armar una.

Suerte.


----------



## NoTrE (May 27, 2007)

tenia una bat. mcon cargador pero me rebento en casa . aparte desprenden gases. y ya paso de bat.adema se agotan y .... 
UNA FUENTE EN OVERCLOCK QUE ES? si tienes algun link qiue lo explique....
que amperage da?(continuos)¿son caras?
Se podrian poner en paralelo?


----------



## rampa (May 27, 2007)

NoTrE dijo:
			
		

> tenia una bat. mcon cargador pero me rebento en casa . aparte desprenden gases. y ya paso de bat.adema se agotan y ....
> UNA FUENTE EN OVERCLOCK QUE ES? si tienes algun link qiue lo explique....
> que amperage da?(continuos)¿son caras?
> Se podrian poner en paralelo?



Fuente de PC para overclock (acelerar el microprocesador desde la bios). Son fuentes de PC comunes pero de 1200W.

Si son caras.

Como para probar tendrias que empezar con una fuente de pc en desuso de esas de 600W que salen algo asi como U$s30.


----------



## NoTrE (May 28, 2007)

segun me dijo un profesor de electronica las fuentes de pc no dan la intensidad constante dice que el cree que esa intensidad la da en un pico.

De todos modos hasta de cuantos AMPERIOS existen los transformadores de 230/12v (comerciales)


----------



## Manonline (May 28, 2007)

Vas a necesitar como 4 baterias de auto en paralelo jajajaja... es una animalada eso...

un transformador para la fuente de 120A ocuparia un cuarto entero casi jajaja... no tanto pero pesaria unos 30/40kg

ademas para tanto consumo necesitarias unos diodos de MINIMO 60A x 100V qe te saldrian una fortuna... y una capacidad de filtro en unidades enteras de FARADIO jajajajaja...

re loco...

Ni hablar del circuito de potencia qe necesitarias para obtener tanta corriente... en fin... al pedo... comprate 4 o 5 baterias de auto y conectalas en paralelo...

Asi deberia andar...

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## NoTrE (May 28, 2007)

con una bateria ya... vale yo tenia una de 110Ah y me iva perfecto pero la solusion de las baterias no me valen porque se agotan y aparte desprenden gases


----------



## Manonline (May 28, 2007)

110Ah no es 110amperes por hora? supongo qe necesitas mas de una.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 28, 2007)

Hola, por lo que entendí, tenes un amplificador para auto y querés aprobecharlo para tu casa. Para aprobechar el amplificador tenés que hacer una fuente que probablemente te salga más cara que hacer un amplificador nuevo.
Además, generalmente tienen bastante THD los amplificador de auto y anda en 2 ohm, es medio complicado. No conozco el modelo de amplificador pero no creo que existan de 1200W RMS para auto, no tiene el menor sentido.

Chau!


----------



## rampa (May 28, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, por lo que entendí, tenes un amplificador para auto y querés aprobecharlo para tu casa. Para aprobechar el amplificador tenés que hacer una fuente que probablemente te salga más cara que hacer un amplificador nuevo.
> Además, generalmente tienen bastante THD los amplificador de auto y anda en 2 ohm, es medio complicado. No conozco el modelo de amplificador pero no creo que existan de 1200W RMS para auto, no tiene el menor sentido.
> 
> Chau!



Amigo Galarza yo tampoco lo creia. Empece a buscar en internet las caracteristicas y las opiniones de los usuarios.
En modo puente el amplificador tira 1x800 wrms a 4om o 1x1250 wrms a 2ohm, estable a 2ohm.
EL consumo a maximo es de 86A en 14v.

Aca una imagen de la bestia:






Con lo que sale casi casi cambio el auto  es de 400 a 500 Euros.

Nos Vemos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 28, 2007)

Bueno, estoy medio mareado :S
Lo que sé es que todas las marcas usan diferentes definiciones de watt y sí, con los RMS hacen lo mismo pero igual, es mucha potencia.

86A x 14V = 1204W
Seamos optimistas y démosle un rendimiento del 80%: 963W

Bueno, igual es mucha potencia. No dudo que puedan hacerlas, dudo del sentido.
Vamos, 1200W! ¿Quién las compra? es como meterle dos cajas 1810 Electro Voice de 18" al auto, se desarma, jeje! pero bueno, no ando mucho en audio para autos, sigo con mi estéreo original de 5+5W  8)


----------



## rampa (May 28, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, estoy medio mareado :S
> Lo que sé es que todas las marcas usan diferentes definiciones de watt y sí, con los RMS hacen lo mismo pero igual, es mucha potencia.
> 
> 86A x 14V = 1204W
> ...



lo de 86A x 14v es un calculo mio siendo optimista... siendo el fabricante (aleman) estima que puede consumir hasta 90A en 15V lo que seria algo asi como 1.350W RMS

La verdad que a mi tambien me parece una barbaridad, y llegas a salir con eso a la calle te arrestan.. jejeje.

Aca por lo menos de dnde soy yo no venden potencias de mas de 1200W PMPO y salen fortunas aunque no son de mas de 300W RMS.

Suerte.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 28, 2007)

Si, seguro. La ponés a fondo y el auto no llega a 30Km/h, jeje, le sacás como 50HP al motor. Y ni te cuento los oídos...

Un abrazo!


----------



## NoTrE (May 29, 2007)

Esa etapa la quiero conectar a 2 Subwofer de Beyma modelo POWER 15" 600rms 4 ohm(en paralelo para obtener una Z total de 2 ohm)


----------



## NoTrE (May 29, 2007)

enfin que la solusion esta en conectarla a unas cuantas de bateria pero yo queria la fuente por si me lo keria llevar a una fiesta.... esque supongamos que tengamos el equipo puesto 8 Horas .... cuantas baterias voi a tener que montar? D la fabrica VARTA


----------



## rampa (May 29, 2007)

NoTrE dijo:
			
		

> enfin que la solusion esta en conectarla a unas cuantas de bateria pero yo queria la fuente por si me lo keria llevar a una fiesta.... esque supongamos que tengamos el equipo puesto 8 Horas .... cuantas baterias voi a tener que montar? D la fabrica VARTA



No creo que sea nada rentable el tema de las baterias y nescesitarias muchas... tal vez lo mas conveniente seria que utilizes los parlantes en 4ohms y que te consiggas alguna fuente que sea capaz de tirar 12v 40A lo que seria como 600W, viendo una fuente de pc que tengo a mi lado tira 20A en +12 y me costo U$s 20 calculo que deben haber de 40A.

Nos Vemos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 29, 2007)

Lo que podés hacer (hay que tener coraje, yo no sé si lo haría) es desarmarla y medir la tensión con que trabaja el amplificador por adentro que deben ser como +-70V con otras tensiones intermedias ya que debe tener fuente H. Una vez que sabés las tensiones, te hacés una fuente de 220V (ó 110) a la tensión que necesite el amplificador. Te sale más barato y perdés menos energía pero, hay que tener ganas de arriesgarse.
Sigo pensando que lo mejor es hacer un amplificador nuevo.
Otra opción, si querés llevarlo a las fiestas es dejar el auto cerca de la puerta en marcha medio acelerado con un alargue hasta el amplificador, jeje, un amigo lo hizo una vez.
Chau!


----------



## NoTrE (May 29, 2007)

Francisco que locuraaaaa DD


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 1, 2007)

Hasta ahora siempre fuí partidario de compar hecho todo, pero en este caso hay que hacerla:
¿220v o 110v?
- Rectificar 6-12 A GBPC1204
- Filtar 1000µF 400v
- Alternar con puente completo a 150 kHz 50% duty cicle
- Primario 2200 vueltas de alambre de aluminio
- Secundario 4 vueltas de [¿que carajo pongo?] chapa de cobre barnizada.
- Rectificar Scotthy de 40 A... Nunca ví pero de última que sean 2. MBR4050PT
- Filtrar low ESR 2200µF
- Circuito de control se alimenta de batería externa para no complicar aún más.
FAN73832N
Self-Oscillating Half Bridge Driver
Uhh... faltan partes... Full-bridge HVIC NMOS driver o algo por el estilo no vieron por ahí?


----------



## NoTrE (Jun 3, 2007)

Nilfred ??me quedo igual jejeje


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 4, 2007)

Está incompleta, no te impacientes, el primario ya se dijo que es puente completo por la potencia, el secundario no lo veo bien. Supongo que sera dual rail o quad rail, como lo hacen las fuentes ATX.
Espero el aporte de la comunidad, haber que opinan y vemos.


----------



## anderson torres (Abr 17, 2009)

Salu2.
El motivo de esta visita es que yo ando en el mismo problema, aunque yo tengo un humilde amplificador de auto que suminstra 100 w por canal .
Mi pregunta es ¿ Existen fuentes de PC capaces de entregar 25 a 30 Amperios continuamente o eso solo exisye en el imaginativo  mio? . Y pues si no existen, la otra pregunta seria ¿ Hay alguna dificultad en colocar fuentes de de PC en paralelo?
Y por ultimo esta seria la referencia de mi etapa
BOSS 650CH 4 CANALES      - 20 Amperios X 2CH Modo Bridge-"Puenteable"

Pues cheken este video a ver si se puede solucionar mi problema
 [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch..."]YouTube - Kicker 15' L7 Hooked up to Laptop [/url]
De antemano Gracias por su atensión.


----------



## wilson (Ago 3, 2009)

no se que calculos haceis, yo tengo una etapa de 1400 rms y la tengo conectada a una fuente de 12A y la pongo al maximo y no da ni un bajon y eso k ya es mas grande que la tuya, que m tiemblan asta las puertas jejeje


----------



## crhono88 (Abr 22, 2010)

we solo ve y compra una fnte de 12va medio amper y eso es todo


----------



## pasoveloz (May 12, 2010)

Chicos me parecen geniales sus experiencias, voy a probar y conectaré una fuente de pc de 12 voltios a 10 ampers a mi fuente de poder (amplificador de audio) de coche de 4x400 watts pmpo de salida, que serán como 4x80 watts rms, puenteada a 2 altavoces/parlantes/bocinas/speakers (esto de la globalización) de 6 pulgadas y si todo funciona, les informaré!!

Por cierto, me encontré una presentacion en powerpoint en internet que habla justo de las características y salidas de las fuentes de pc, es una explicación bastánte útil. lo subo.

Saludos!!


----------

